# University of Cincinnati Cubing Club



## Nate Moorman (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm trying to create a UC cubing club! I need 10 Bearcat cubers to do it! Let me know if you're a UC student and are interested or if you know a student who would be interested!


----------

